# is it true



## jacksmatrixxx (Mar 17, 2008)

just bought a sp2022 have heard they are being discontinued.
being replaced by the 250.
does anyone know if this is true or a rumor.:smt022


----------



## babs (Nov 30, 2007)

I wouldn't doubt it.. They've poured a fortune into the 250 design platform.. I envision it becoming their main poly-gun engine. It will be their primary weapon to push into law-enforcement where possible based on it's ability to swap out about everything for different grips and calibers, etc.


----------



## Mike Barham (Mar 30, 2006)

Industry rumor says all the SIGPro pistols, including the SP2022, are being discontinued in favor of the P250.


----------



## TcRoc (Mar 26, 2008)

It would make sense,the Sig Pro didn't do for Sig what it had hoped too.
I had a Sp 2022 and have the P250,,
They don't compare IMO


----------



## Zaakir*Abdullah (Feb 16, 2008)

Yup, however they are still available to law enforcement. And parts will continue to be available through at least the year 2022. Hence where they got the name from. The have a contract with the French Police/Military through the year 2022 also.

Get them while you can. They are truly the most underrated sigs ever. I just took delivery of my 2nd one this past Friday. The 2nd has the loaded chamber indicator and lanyard loop like the French versions do. Plus it came with 3 magazines. Im told these are specials that were sent to the distributors.


----------



## Zaakir*Abdullah (Feb 16, 2008)

TcRoc said:


> It would make sense,the Sig Pro didn't do for Sig what it had hoped too.
> I had a Sp 2022 and have the P250,,
> They don't compare IMO


They didn't market it correctly..or at all for that matter.


----------



## Zaakir*Abdullah (Feb 16, 2008)

Mike Barham said:


> Industry rumor says all the SIGPro pistols, including the SP2022, are being discontinued in favor of the P250.


The P250 is crap if you ask me. Especially with the rumors of them not offering it in a traditional DA/SA option.


----------



## Mike Barham (Mar 30, 2006)

Zaakir*Abdullah said:


> The P250 is crap if you ask me.


Huh. I thought the P250 was the most impressive "fighting" SIG I've ever handled.


----------



## Zaakir*Abdullah (Feb 16, 2008)

Mike Barham said:


> Huh. I thought the P250 was the most impressive "fighting" SIG I've ever handled.


Well, I'd probably give that title to the P226.

I'm biased aginst the DAO trigger on the P250.


----------



## scorpiusdeus (Feb 7, 2007)

I'm with Zaakir on this one. The P250 is an interesting concept, but DAO? Come on!

Also like Zaakir, I think the P226 is THE best Sig ever. In fact, I think it's the best handgun ever.

I also own a Pro2022 and I like it. I'm still getting used to it so I really can't say it's great yet.

I recall when this rumor started getting a lot of play in another Sigcentric forum. The MOD, who claims to be "in the know" and "in constant contact with Sig executives was pretty much shouting down and insulting anyone who would spread this rumor or even mention it. Alas it turned out to be true. No apologies followed, just deleted threads to protect the not so innocent.

I'll be sad to see the Pro series go away. I think the P250 is a poor replacement unless they can make DAO/DA/SA an option.


----------



## Zaakir*Abdullah (Feb 16, 2008)

scorpiusdeus said:


> I'm with Zaakir on this one. The P250 is an interesting concept, but DAO? Come on!
> 
> Also like Zaakir, I think the P226 is THE best Sig ever. In fact, I think it's the best handgun ever.
> 
> ...


Amen.

And yes, the little turd that runs Sigforum is....well don't get me started. He banned me for disagreeing that the Glock 19 isn't the best thing since sliced bread. Basically insulting me and being very condescending. :smt076

Sig has said they have no plans a this point to offer the 250 in DA/SA. Go figure. Anyway, I'm happy with my twin 2022's.

If you ever want to feel what a truly exquisite weapon feels like in your hand...go hold a P226R. :smt023


----------



## babs (Nov 30, 2007)

I dunno.. I picked up a 239 SAS DAK that I can say with certainty changed my perspective on double only's. That thing had a sweeeeeeet DA trigger pull... SILK! I'd be perfectly fine having to pull that weapon in a SHTF situation without worry about a jumpy sticky trigger... That trigger is MONEY! as the guy on food network exclaims. :mrgreen:


----------



## Mike Barham (Mar 30, 2006)

The general trend in pistols is quite obviously away from TDA designs, which makes sense since most people find them more difficult to shoot well compared to guns with consistent triggers. The clumsy DA-to-SA transition was one major reason I sold the P226 I briefly owned.

Since guns with consistent triggers are perfectly safe (when used by safe shooters), why stick with the clunky TDA design? With DAK and LEM and Safe Action and USA and all the rest, there seems to be little need for legacy TDA guns anymore. I think SIG has recognized this market reality.


----------



## babs (Nov 30, 2007)

I can see the value of consistency after that 1st shot.. That 239 had that same nice easy "squeeze-bang" each and every time. 

yeah.. ok.. I want one. :mrgreen: two-tone, wood grips, dehorned.. CCW sexiness!


----------



## Zaakir*Abdullah (Feb 16, 2008)

Practice makes perfect. I have no problem firing the first shot in DA, then the following in single. Or, I simply cock the hammer during the draw, much in the way 1911 shooters practice flipping the safety lever when they draw.

DA/SA w/ de-cock is safe. These setups will always be around. More cops shoot themselves with Glocks than they do Sigs. Theres a reason for that. Departments love that long first DA for liability reasons.


----------



## Mike Barham (Mar 30, 2006)

Zaakir*Abdullah said:


> Practice makes perfect. I have no problem firing the first shot in DA, then the following in single. Or, I simply cock the hammer during the draw, much in the way 1911 shooters practice flipping the safety lever when they draw.


I'd be interested to hear your times for a draw and a pair to the A-zone at, say, seven meters.



> DA/SA w/ de-cock is safe.


All modern guns are safe in the hands of safe shooters.



> More cops shoot themselves with Glocks than they do Sigs. Theres a reason for that. Departments love that long first DA for liability reasons.


Since Glock owns upwards of 60% of the American police market, that's not surprising. But if departments love TDA guns so much, why do so many of them issue Glocks?


----------



## Zaakir*Abdullah (Feb 16, 2008)

1. Good question, Id like to know my times as well.

2. I agree, however cops dont always fall into that category. Do you know why the M&P is doing so well in addition to the low balling? Its because you don't have to pull the trigger to field strip them. Departments like that.

3. I knew this stat was coming, I shoulda' just addressed it in my original post. First of all, Glock low balls pretty much all other quality firearms manufacturers. With the exception of S&W basically giving M&Ps away just to say "X number of agencies use them", Glocks are made much more affordable than say Sigs or HKs. Heck look at the military, all DA/SA Beretta's. Again, theres a reason for that.


----------



## Mike Barham (Mar 30, 2006)

So apparently departments don't love that long DA pull enough to spend some extra money. :mrgreen:

The M&P appears to be doing "okay." Galco still sells probably fifty Glock holsters for every M&P holster we sell.


----------



## Zaakir*Abdullah (Feb 16, 2008)

Mike Barham said:


> So apparently departments don't love that long DA pull enough to spend some extra money. :mrgreen:
> 
> The M&P appears to be doing "okay." Galco still sells probably fifty Glock holsters for every M&P holster we sell.


All are good guns IMHO. Guess its just whatever floats your boat. Im happy we have so many types to chose from. I like my G19 just as much as the next guy. Love my Sigs too though.

I agree that a consistent pull is easier to learn/train on though. :smt1099


----------



## Mike Barham (Mar 30, 2006)

Agreed. All are reliable and will serve a shooter well. We're just quibbling over stuff that barely even matters.

But that's what we do here. :mrgreen:


----------

